# New clothes for an old baby



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Got an offer I couldn't quite refuse on a different stock for my loaded.

It came in the mail yesterday.

Took me 10 minutes to swap out one stock and handguard for the other stock and handguard. Everything fit perfectly.

Took it out to the 1000 inch range, . . . did a little test firing, . . . all are 3 shot groups.

Last target is up at the top left, . . . by then my shoulder was saying stop, . . . and my wife had lunch ready anyway.

This thing DOES kick a mite harder than the ol wooden stock did.

But I'm really happy with it. Just thought I'd share.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Not bad grouping for an old country preacher, I would say.::clapping::


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Looking good and preforming at the same time.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Very nice! Enjoy.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Nice little Daisy BB gun........:vs_lol:


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

@dwight55 When SHTF happens I want to be on your side.:vs_peace:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

It looks great.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mighty handsome gun and nice groups.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

And still has the bayonet mount!
You Da Man!!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

That sure cleaned up really nice after the boating accident. To bad the water wrecked the wooden stock.:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Makes my heart happy to see this Mr Dwight!
Excellent!
:vs_closedeyes:



dwight55 said:


> Got an offer I couldn't quite refuse on a different stock for my loaded.
> 
> It came in the mail yesterday.
> 
> ...


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Say now. That’s a snappy looking outfit and it has functionality to boot. 

How did that cut away stock feel in your trigger hand?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Box of frogs said:


> Say now. That's a snappy looking outfit and it has functionality to boot.
> 
> How did that cut away stock feel in your trigger hand?


I shot better today with it, . . . than I ever did with the wood stock. That is other than the fact that this stock definitely transmits a lot more recoil.

I'll get over it though, . . . somehow.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And still has the bayonet mount!
> You Da Man!!


I didn't notice it until I got it home the day I bought it that it didn't have the bayo mount. I was so thrilled to be getting it that it went right up over my head.

When I did notice it, . . . started plotting to change it, . . . didn't take long.

Definitely needs that on it far as I'm concerned. Even if I never use it, . . . still want it on there.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> I didn't notice it until I got it home the day I bought it that it didn't have the bayo mount. I was so thrilled to be getting it that it went right up over my head.
> 
> When I did notice it, . . . started plotting to change it, . . . didn't take long.
> 
> ...


Did you buy the special castle nut pliers to do the swap out?
I took one look at mine and figured I would not take a chance of messing my rifle up with any half measures, so I bought the pliers too.

I got a USGI M6 bayonet for it at Charley's Surplus. (I've gotten quite a bit of stuff there) www.charleyssurplus.com They even had correct M14 magazine pouches, US Navy marked.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Did you buy the special castle nut pliers to do the swap out?
> I took one look at mine and figured I would not take a chance of messing my rifle up with any half measures, so I bought the pliers too.
> 
> I got a USGI M6 bayonet for it at Charley's Surplus. (I've gotten quite a bit of stuff there) www.charleyssurplus.com They even had correct M14 magazine pouches, US Navy marked.


Yes, . . . to change out the flash hider, . . . I did buy the special pliers. Like you said, . . . don't want to mess up my rifle. That goes especially since I paid premium price, . . . bought it about a week after Obama was elected the first time. Guns were flying off the racks here like they were pork chops at Piggly Wiggly.

Actually I'm not that much for special tools. My straight blade screwdriver removed the top hand guard, . . . that was all I needed to do for the new stock. Rest was just "drop in" and close up the trigger group.

It''s a big more snug than the wooden "loaded" stock, . . . but only around the trigger guard area.

Don't recall where I got my bayonet, . . . been more than a week, . . . so I'd have to look up receipts if you know what I mean.

I never could find the right pouches, . . . just cut the web straps out of M16 30 rounders, . . . holds two M14 side by side. If I have to hit the boonies with my M14, . . . they are what I'll use, . . . cause I can use them for either weapon, . . . M14 or AR.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Very cool @dwight55 . She sure looks purty in her fancy new duds.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Once again, the man of the cloth nails it. Well done Preacher.


----------

